# Need Halp Asap,dont Know About Pigeons Er Er Er



## ANGELOUT (Dec 20, 2008)

*Need Help Asap, HAVE POISENED? Pigeon Er Er Er*

My Son Lives Downtown And Keeps Finding Pigeons In The Same Alley In The Same Spot, It's Miserably Cold Here, And We Are Expecting Wind Chill Advisorys Soon. This One Cant Hardly Mmove But Isnt Bleeding It Turns Its Head All The Way Around, Looks Like The Neck Is Broken Sometimes. I Dont Know About Birds At All. Anyway Told Him To Bring It Home To Me, Mom. It Is In A Big Box In The Garage, I Put Tons Of Blankets In Box, Some Water Which Froze And Some Mixed Bird Seed. It Pooped Some, So I See It Ate A Bit Too, I Think It Wants Water, It Was Laying On The Water Which Had Froze, I Felt Awful Moved It Back To Blanket, I Have Had My Blow Dryer On Top Of The Cage All Day To Keep It Warm, It Crawls Around Then It Hides It Head Under The Blaket And Looks Dead, Then It Will Be Up And Around Again Later. How Cold Is Too Cold For A Sick Bird, I Have Dogs And Cats And Dont Want To Kill It With Stress, Help Somebody I Am Scared To Touch It Because Of What It May Do. Should I Force Water Or Just Keep Putting Warm Water In The Cage, But What If It Cant Get To The Water, I Am A Mess Help!!!!sorry For This Typo Mess Too


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ANGELOUT said:


> My Son Lives Downtown And Keeps Finding Pigeons In The Same Alley In The Same Spot, It's Miserably Cold Here, And We Are Expecting Wind Chill Advisorys Soon. This One Cant Hardly Mmove But Isnt Bleeding It Turns Its Head All The Way Around, Looks Like The Neck Is Broken Sometimes. I Dont Know About Birds At All. Anyway Told Him To Bring It Home To Me, Mom. It Is In A Big Box In The Garage, I Put Tons Of Blankets In Box, Some Water Which Froze And Some Mixed Bird Seed. It Pooped Some, So I See It Ate A Bit Too, I Think It Wants Water, It Was Laying On The Water Which Had Froze, I Felt Awful Moved It Back To Blanket, I Have Had My Blow Dryer On Top Of The Cage All Day To Keep It Warm, It Crawls Around Then It Hides It Head Under The Blaket And Looks Dead, Then It Will Be Up And Around Again Later. How Cold Is Too Cold For A Sick Bird, I Have Dogs And Cats And Dont Want To Kill It With Stress, Help Somebody I Am Scared To Touch It Because Of What It May Do. Should I Force Water Or Just Keep Putting Warm Water In The Cage, But What If It Cant Get To The Water, I Am A Mess Help!!!!sorry For This Typo Mess Too


Can you tell us where you are? We might have a member close by. Any chance of posting pictures of the bird? It REALLY needs to be brought inside if there's any way that you can do that. Close it up in a bathroom maybe? Just from your brief description, it "sounds" like the bird MIGHT have PMV. It's nothing that YOU or your kids can catch though, so don't worry about that. Just use usual precautions...wash hands after handling, etc......
Please read through this thread and ask questions afterwards.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822


----------



## ANGELOUT (Dec 20, 2008)

*What Is Pmv??*

Cant Bring It In, The Dogs Will Bark At It, I Am In Omaha, Ne I Can Try And Take A Pic But Have Been Having Many Pc Photo Problems So Dont Count On A Pic, It Is Very Large And That Sort Of Blue Turquoise Color. 
I Can Try And Get A Heating Pad In There, It Did Poop Yesterday And Today, It Was White And Had Some Greenish Stuff Sort Of, Wouldnt It Have Died By Now If It Was Poisened, Thats What I Think Happened Fo Some Reason What Is Up With The Neck, It Is Normal To Twist It Around Like That???
Thanks For Answering Me


----------



## ANGELOUT (Dec 20, 2008)

I Am Going To Go Check On It Again, I Read That , Will Try Somethings, Pray For Me, Scared Of Birds


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ANGELOUT said:


> Cant Bring It In, The Dogs Will Bark At It, I Am In Omaha, Ne I Can Try And Take A Pic But Have Been Having Many Pc Photo Problems So Dont Count On A Pic, It Is Very Large And That Sort Of Blue Turquoise Color.
> I Can Try And Get A Heating Pad In There, It Did Poop Yesterday And Today, It Was White And Had Some Greenish Stuff Sort Of, Wouldnt It Have Died By Now If It Was Poisened, Thats What I Think Happened Fo Some Reason What Is Up With The Neck, It Is Normal To Twist It Around Like That???
> Thanks For Answering Me


Yea, I think if it was poisoned it wouldn't still be surviving. We do have a member in Omaha actually, but whether he's up to taking in a sick pigeon or not, I have no idea..........I'll sure ask though. IF he can, he'll reply to this thread, so just keep an eye on it for a while. I mentioned PMV because pigeons that have PMV twist their necks, but there are other things that could cause this too. Pretty hard to diagnose over the internet..........
Here's a link about PMV........if you read it, maybe you can better determine if this is what you're looking at.....
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=12250

Here's a video of a pigeon with PMV.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWC58llOBzQ

So, if you can't bring the bird in, try to keep it as warm as possible. I'd be careful with the water though........you said it was laying on frozen water,,,,,,it could possibly drown if it got it's head in the water and couldn't get back up.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*injured bird*



ANGELOUT said:


> My Son Lives Downtown And Keeps Finding Pigeons In The Same Alley In The Same Spot, It's Miserably Cold Here, And We Are Expecting Wind Chill Advisorys Soon. This One Cant Hardly Mmove But Isnt Bleeding It Turns Its Head All The Way Around, Looks Like The Neck Is Broken Sometimes. I Dont Know About Birds At All. Anyway Told Him To Bring It Home To Me, Mom. It Is In A Big Box In The Garage, I Put Tons Of Blankets In Box, Some Water Which Froze And Some Mixed Bird Seed. It Pooped Some, So I See It Ate A Bit Too, I Think It Wants Water, It Was Laying On The Water Which Had Froze, I Felt Awful Moved It Back To Blanket, I Have Had My Blow Dryer On Top Of The Cage All Day To Keep It Warm, It Crawls Around Then It Hides It Head Under The Blaket And Looks Dead, Then It Will Be Up And Around Again Later. How Cold Is Too Cold For A Sick Bird, I Have Dogs And Cats And Dont Want To Kill It With Stress, Help Somebody I Am Scared To Touch It Because Of What It May Do. Should I Force Water Or Just Keep Putting Warm Water In The Cage, But What If It Cant Get To The Water, I Am A Mess Help!!!!sorry For This Typo Mess Too


welcome to the world of wildlife preservation,..keep the bird at room temp/with access to food and water,..keep -cage-in a quiet area,keep an eye on him,..call a local avian specialist for info,..the elements always cause a mortality rate,.we take for granted what they tolerate year round,..sincerely james waller


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ANGELOUT said:


> I Am Going To Go Check On It Again, I Read That , Will Try Somethings, Pray For Me, Scared Of Birds


There's no need to be scared. Pigeons don't bite. I've contacted the member in Omaha and all we can do is wait to see if he gets my message and what he says. 
I'm sorry, but I've got to run.........I feel like I'm leaving you hanging,....I'm sure some other members will be on soon with more advice. I'm on the east coast so it's a bit later here than where you are.


----------



## ANGELOUT (Dec 20, 2008)

oH THATS GREAT, PG IS HANGING ON, i THOUGHT HE WAS DEAD THIS TIME FOR SURE, HE/SHE LIKES TO BURY HIS HEAD UNDER THE BLANKET, I MOVED HIM OUT AND GAVE HIM SOME OF THE WARM WATER SOLUTION VIA A DROPPER. HE JUST TOOK ALITTLE BUT I GOT THE FEELING HE TOOK A BIT OF A DRINK, IT SEEMED TO PERK UP. I TOOK ALL WET CLOTHS OUT AND HEATED SOME FOOT SPA THINGS UP IN THE MICRO WAVE , WRAPPED THAT IN A TOWEL AND PUT NEXT TO HIM FOR WARMTH, THE BLOW DRYER HAS BEEN ON TOP OF HIS CAGE ALL DAY ON LOW , SO HE IS CERTAINLY NOT NEAR AS COLD AS HE WOULD BE OUTDOORS. HE/SHE HAS POOP THAT HAS BRIGHT GREEN IN IT, I MEAN IT LOOKS LIKE MY EYESHADOW FOR CRYIN OUT LOUD, IF THAT MEANS ANYTHING. SO THIS GUY IS ON DAY THREE, I CALLED WILDLIF RESCUE 4 TIMES SINCE YESTERDAY, HAVENT HAD A CALL BACK, SORT OF PISSES ME OFF. I CANT TAKE TO A VET, SORRY, I HAVE A TON OF ANIMALS ALREADY, SEEMS LIKE EVERY CAT BIRD SQUIRREL IN THE WORLD IS AT MY HOUSE FOR FOOD. THEN THERE ARE MY PERSONAL PETS, SOOO. IF THERE IS AN OMAHA CONTACT THAT WOULD BE HELPFUL, I CAN EMAIL OR PHONE.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I am going to private message you. I live in Omaha very near downtown and can probably help you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor said:


> I am going to private message you. I live in Omaha very near downtown and can probably help you.


Thank you, Victor! Please keep us posted!

Terry


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I sent a private mesage to Angelout, but she logged off before I had a chance to send it. I gave her my phone number. I will be up for another hour, so hopefully she call me tonight, or maybe in the morning.


----------



## ANGELOUT (Dec 20, 2008)

hi, i am still up, i opened your link not sure how to email tyou though...my son lives down in the Orpheum Tower, he keeps finding these birds behind the building


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

My cell number is 812-0516 call.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi all, contact was made with Angelout and it does appear to be PMV from our phone discussion. I will be picking up the pigeon on Saturday.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor said:


> Hi all, contact was made with Angelout and it does appear to be PMV from our phone discussion. I will be picking up the pigeon on Saturday.


Thank you, Victor! We so appreciate your help with this bird! Will look forward to updates here when you have a chance.

Terry


----------



## ANGELOUT (Dec 20, 2008)

What a wonderful group you are, bless your hearts each and every one of you. My little big guy just took another sip from dropper and the seed was moved around and a seed was in his water bowl, so looks like he was snacking while i was watching tv. i sure hope he makes it, that would be cool. Thankyou so much everybody, it makes me feel good to know people care, I am always amazed i get myself in these predicaments! A least i am doing better than the pigeon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

THANK YOU VICTOR!!! You're an angel...........I had to get off line last night and felt SOOOO bad,.........felt like I was letting this poor person down somehow. I sure hope this pidgey pulls through!!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

The pigeon is now in my care. Angelout had him in a nice makeshift loft with a space heater near it for warmth. He appears to be a young checker male, and looks very much like our Rosco. I am saying the pigeon is a Male from first observation, as his neck coloration is very bright. I washed his feet with warm water to remove the soil that had collected, and gave him warm electrolyte solution. His head is upside down for the most part and I noticed he has a small pointy growth on top of his head. Keeping him isolated, warm and quiet for now. He did reach out and scratch with his beak near his tail feathers as he held on to my index finger as he lay on his side. Resting right now, but alert.He did flap his wings a bit and nip at me when I was washing his feet.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Victor said:


> The pigeon is now in my care. Angelout had him in a nice makeshift loft with a space heater near it for warmth. He appears to be a young checker male, and looks very much like our Rosco. I am saying the pigeon is a Male from first observation, as his neck coloration is very bright. I washed his feet with warm water to remove the soil that had collected, and gave him warm electrolyte solution. His head is upside down for the most part and I noticed he has a small pointy growth on top of his head. Keeping him isolated, warm and quiet for now. He did reach out and scratch with his beak near his tail feathers as he held on to my index finger as he lay on his side. Resting right now, but alert.He did flap his wings a bit and nip at me when I was washing his feet.


Good news........glad you've got him now. Thanks again. We'll watch to see how he progresses........


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Of course we'd love to see a picture...
Thank you, Victor for taking him in.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Up-date*

He is still resting but alert. I have been giving him drops of water with vitamin D-3. He made a watery white /mainly green dropping. He ate three seeds. I may have to force feed.I have 4 grandsons over, a little hectic. I can't guarantee a picture tonight...maybe Sunday.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Victor said:


> He is still resting but alert. I have been giving him drops of water with vitamin D-3. He made a watery white /mainly green dropping. He ate three seeds. I may have to force feed.I have 4 grandsons over, a little hectic. I can't guarantee a picture tonight...maybe Sunday.


Long as the bird is living and getting taken care of, we don't need pictures.....you do what you have to do for yourself, your family and the pigeon. He's in the best place he could be and that's all we can ask for.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Victor said:


> He is still resting but alert. I have been giving him drops of water with vitamin D-3. He made a watery white /mainly green dropping. He ate three seeds. I may have to force feed.I have 4 grandsons over, a little hectic. I can't guarantee a picture tonight...maybe Sunday.


That's ok. No hurry...whenever it's convenient.


----------



## ANGELOUT (Dec 20, 2008)

Victor, thank you so much, you are my hero. I am so very grateful, i just love animals and couldnt stand to see him suffer, it will be wonderful if he makes it through. This is the second pigeon my son has found downtown in this shape. He was a pretty bird, maybe since he is young he will be able to pull up. I am having a heck of day with this blustery cold weather, my dogs hate to go out for more than a minute but want to sit here and eat all the time, not a good combo and i have several feral cats i shelter and they havent been seen today, so i am heartsick thinking now they may be in danger of freezing tonight, we are having a 30 below wind chill in Omaha. Mother nature is a B****, what an efficient community you all have here, thank you for helping me and the birdie, and Hector you are the bomb!!!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ANGELOUT said:


> Victor, thank you so much, you are my hero. I am so very grateful, i just love animals and couldnt stand to see him suffer, it will be wonderful if he makes it through. This is the second pigeon my son has found downtown in this shape. He was a pretty bird, maybe since he is young he will be able to pull up. I am having a heck of day with this blustery cold weather, my dogs hate to go out for more than a minute but want to sit here and eat all the time, not a good combo and i have several feral cats i shelter and they havent been seen today, so i am heartsick thinking now they may be in danger of freezing tonight, we are having a 30 below wind chill in Omaha. Mother nature is a B****, what an efficient community you all have here, thank you for helping me and the birdie, and Hector you are the bomb!!!


Victor is wonderful, no doubt, but it all started with you and your son. thanks to you and now Victor, this bird has a chance.


----------



## ANGELOUT (Dec 20, 2008)

*thank you Lovebirds*

Well, it sure helped to have you jump in and line this up so fast. I have been thinking about birdie all day, dont think this could have worked out any better for the bird than it did, one lucky little pigeon to have been found and end up with a specialist. This pigeon thing is interesting, trying not to read too much...SO I DONT GET INTERESTED,LOL!!!


----------



## ANGELOUT (Dec 20, 2008)

Ps...why Does Their Neck Turn And Make Their Head Look Upside Down, Does It Hurt Them???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

ANGELOUT said:


> Well, it sure helped to have you jump in and line this up so fast. I have been thinking about birdie all day, dont think this could have worked out any better for the bird than it did, one lucky little pigeon to have been found and end up with a specialist. This pigeon thing is interesting, trying not to read too much...SO I DONT GET INTERESTED,LOL!!!


Oh, go ahead and get interested. Pigeons are wonderful. 

Here, read this. 

http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/pigeons/BerniePijStory.html


----------



## ANGELOUT (Dec 20, 2008)

*thats a wonderful story*

Now I am not going to read anymore of these (sniffle sniffle) I sure hope he can fly again, the way I am putting this together is this PMV is a debilitating severe flu that renders the bird completely helpless and they crash into buildings or end up grounded in precarious surroundings because they cant fly, hence they get a physical injury on top of the virus, they must suffer terribly poor things. OR does the virus affect the CNS, hence the twisted neck? Sorry, just want to understand.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

ANGELOUT said:


> Now I am not going to read anymore of these (sniffle sniffle) I sure hope he can fly again, the way I am putting this together is this PMV is a debilitating severe flu that renders the bird completely helpless and they crash into buildings or end up grounded in precarious surroundings because they cant fly, hence they get a physical injury on top of the virus, they must suffer terribly poor things. OR does the virus affect the CNS, hence the twisted neck? Sorry, just want to understand.


The virus does affect the CNS. There are some very informative threads here about PMV. Many of those posts will be from our member Cyro51 in the UK. She is one of our resident PMV experts.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

ANGELOUT said:


> Now I am not going to read anymore of these (sniffle sniffle) I sure hope he can fly again, the way I am putting this together is this PMV is a debilitating severe flu that renders the bird completely helpless and they crash into buildings or end up grounded in precarious surroundings because they cant fly, hence they get a physical injury on top of the virus, they must suffer terribly poor things. OR does the virus affect the CNS, hence the twisted neck? Sorry, just want to understand.


We have plenty of members who have rescued PMV birds, one member has a bird who will at times walk with his head upside down when he is stressed. He lives a very pampered and wonderful quality life and is indoors-(has his own bedroom), as sometimes PMV pigeons do have residual symptoms. He loves watching TV and has other pigeons and pets to keep him company.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*The world is topsy-turvy, so I view it with my head upside-down.*

I rescued a young male PMV pigeon, *Jimmy-Z* on October 23, 2008. He is improving every day.

I have a second pigeon, *Twelve-Eleven*, very weak, rescued on December 11. Showed signs of PMV on third or fourth day: seed tossing, turning in circles. Have been hand-feeding him the past three days. He seemed to have other problems as well. Perhaps he is old, for a street pigeon, with liver and kidney complications. His poops are okay since I have been feeding him. He has spent much of the past few days sleeping.

Jimmy-Z roo-coos and attacks his image in the mirror, and has done this the past couple of weeks. He is getting better at going forwards when he wants to fly or exercise s wings, instead of spinning out of control and going all over the place. 

Jimmy-Z maintains a proper pigeon posture most of the time ow, but when we talk about him or to him, he will twitch his wing tips (evidence of excitement) and turn his head upside down. When we hold him, which we do several times a day, and maybe for an hour in the evening, to gently rub his neck and head feathers, he likes to put his head upside down and lean leftwards into the towel or our hands or whatever we are supporting him with. He has spent the night near me a number of times, head upside down and snuggled against something. When I have left him on his elevated perch (a wooden box) on the windowsill where he has a wonderful view, he sleeps upright, often on one leg, like any healthy pigeon.

I don't know if he will ever be a good flier, able to fly outdoors, but he seems to be heading in that direction. He exhibits less nervousness every day now. When he is completely recovered, if ever, he will go to an aviary where he can stay, and venture out daily (fly) if he so chooses. 

He does not seem to feel any pain when his head is upside down. It seems to do more with his visual perception of nearby things. Excitement (and also stress) is the trigger.

Larry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So nice that this turned out so well. It's wonderful that there are such caring people out there to step in, even when they haven't an idea of what to do. Then to go searching for information and help with the bird. And for Victor to go and get him. He's in good hands now, and at least has a chance. I'll bet he makes it. It has all worked out so well up to this point. I think he's where he needs to be. Good luck Victor, let us know how things are going.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*God be with you*

ANGELOUT,and all concerned. I post this with deep regret

that the pigeon did not make through the night. I found him expired early

this morning when I went to check on him. He must have had some other 

negative things going on that prohibited a recovery. I did my best. I am 

saddened that he did not make it. But, be comforted to know that because 

of ANGELOUT'S son and her, he passed with love and people who cared 

behind him. Thank you both for not turning your backs on a downed pigeon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Victor said:


> ANGELOUT,and all concerned. I post this with deep regret
> 
> that the pigeon did not make through the night. I found him expired early
> 
> ...



AW Victor........that's too bad. But like you said.......he was warm and cared for when he passed. Thanks so much for trying.........there will be others I'm sure..........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, I am truly sorry. Bless both you, Angelout and her son for helping this sweet pigeon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Victor, I'm so sorry this pigeon didn't make it but am very glad the bird had you and the original rescuers to help it and give it a safe and warm haven in which to pass.

Terry


----------



## ANGELOUT (Dec 20, 2008)

Victor, you are still a hero for stepping up, and yes he did not die cold and miserably in that alley. The reason these things fall upon us I do not know, perhaps God just tests our love for his creation from time to time. I do know that little guy looked straight at me and i think he knew we were trying to save him. Since the pigeon, turtledove is mentioned frequently in Scripture I just assume he is somewhere in the heavens now looking down at us and we passed his test. Thank you all again and if i find another pigeon, well i know where to go, Have a Happy and Holy Holiday All


----------

